# Java Kassensystem



## TheLax (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe in diesem Semester im Rahmen einer Projektarbeit ein Steuerungsprogramm für eine Kasse auf der Basis von Java programmiert. Das Interessante an dem Projekt lag weniger in der Nachbildung von üblichen Kassenfunktionen, sondern vielmehr darin sämtliche Geschäftsvorfälle an der Kasse zu dokumentieren und eine Option für eine automatische Kundenerkennung zu schaffen. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich über die JDBC-Schnittstelle das Lesen und Schreiben in einer MySql-Datenbank implementiert. Das Projekt kam sowohl bei den Dozenten als auch bei meinen Kommilitonen sehr gut an, denn neben 1,0 als Note haben mir ein paar meiner Mitstudenten empfohlen, es in Erwägung zu ziehen den, Quellcode zu verkaufen. 
Der Gedanke kommt mir allerdings etwas schier vor, denn ich habe keine Ahnung wie und wo ich Quellcode verkaufen könnte, noch weiß ich genau wie es in dem Fall um Gewährleistung und so weiter bestellt ist.
Mein eigentlicher Zukunftsplan besteht eigentlich eher darin das Programm noch weiter auszubauen. Ich möchte bei EBay nach gebrauchter Kassenhardware Ausschau halten um beispielsweise eine realitätsnahe Stornoverwaltung implementieren zu können. Und später möchte ich eine Schnittstelle hinzufügen, welche evtl. aus RFID-Karten über ein entsprechendes Lesegerät Daten liefern kann, um Identifikationsmerkmale liefern zu können mit denen dann ggf. Kundendaten abgerufen werden können.
Hat jemand mit derartigen Projekten Erfahrung und kann mir evtl. den einen oder anderen Tipp geben? Auch für Literaturempfehlungen bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Festplatte (20. Juli 2013)

Tipps hab ich leider nicht, aber ich wollte mal sagen, tolle Arbeit!


----------



## fadade (21. Juli 2013)

Auch von mir erstmal Respekt! Eine solche Projektarbeit hätte ich in meiner Studienzeit auch gerne mal gehabt; aber ich hab immer Themen von der Stange bekommen bzw. genommen (keine Experimente ).

Bzgl. der wirtschaftlichen Weiternutzung des Projektes kann ich auch nur wenig fragen, aber du kannst dich damit bestimmt mal an einen Dozenten wenden; oder du versuchst es direkt mal bei potenziellen Abnehmern (per Mail/Telefon/Manager oder so ^^). Allerdings sollte das Produkt dann auch schon vorzeigbar etc. sein.
Die rechtlichen Aspekte könnten da je nach Sichtweise etwas kniffliger sein, weil ich gerade nicht weiß, ob du da einfach etwas verkaufen würdest oder sonstwas machst. Ein Anlaufpunkt wäre auf jeden Fall das Immaterialgüterrecht, was dir Schutzrechte gibt. Ansonsten ist das glaube ich größtenteils Verhandlungssache, welche Lasten und Pflichten dir mit dem Verkauf auferlegt werden.
Wenn du den Code jetzt öffentlich zugänglich machst, ist da nicht viel los; wenn du Geld für den Zugang zum Code verlangst glaube ich auch nicht (würde aber ohne Anreiz kaum jemand machen); wenn du jetzt aber lauffähige Software verkaufst wird da mehr los sein!
Da gibt es im Internet sonst bestimmt auch Anlaufstellen, falls du da jetzt noch nicht den großen Marktangriff planst


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2013)

Code verkaufen wird nicht funktionieren. Wird niemand kaufen. 

Du solltest am besten ein direktes Produkt verkaufen, dann hast du auch die reale Möglichkeit es loszuwerden. 
Allerdings auch dann wirst du ziemliche Probleme haben, da Kassensysteme ein sehr heikles Thema in der Hinsicht sind. 

Zum Thema Verbindung mit Hardware wird es auch nicht unbedingt leichter, da du keine kostengünstige Hardware ala atmel microprocessors verbauen kannst, da dein code auf Java Basis ist (und das sage ich als zertifizierter Java developer). Allerdings ist es bei weitem nicht unmöglich, denn Java eignet sich sehr wohl dafür, du musst nur bedenken das es etwas teurer werden wird und kein Leistungs wunder.


----------



## Ahab (22. Juli 2013)

Was die zusätzlichen Schnittstellen angeht, würde ich mich mal mit NFC beschäftigen. Das ist bereits jetzt in vielen Smartphones verbaut und bietet dir die Möglichkeit, beispielsweise mithilfe von Java Android-Apps zu entwickeln, um die Client-Seite abzudecken. Was die Kassen-Seite angeht fällt mir jetzt nichts spontan ein, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es Lösungen gibt, die Schnittstellen für Java, C# oder andere Hochsprachen bieten, um mittels NFC zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Leandros (22. Juli 2013)

Hüstel, NFC ist ein RFID standard.


----------



## TheLax (22. Juli 2013)

Ich habe im Bezug auf die Benutzung von Hardware ohnehin mit einigen Schwierigkeiten gerechnet. Bei RFID konnte ich mich etwas intensiver mit den Impmelentierungsoptionen über die Middleware beschäftigen. Leider war es aber nicht möglich Zugang zu Lesegeräten und möglichen Transpondern erhalten. Aus diesem Grund war dieser Teil des Projektes dann auch hauptsächlich auf die theoretischen Aspekte wie Anforderungen der Organisation beschränkt. Das Programm selbst ist allerdings vom Aufbau her so konzipiert, dass die Methoden für den Abruf von Kundendaten so gestaltet sind, dass eine variable Nutzung verschiedener Auto-ID-Systeme möglich wäre. Ich muss zu meiner Verteidigung auch sagen, dass ich Wirtschaftsinformatik B.Sc. studiere und keinen reinen Informatikstudiengang. Da ich während meiner Recherche gemerkt habe, dass viel im Ulauf befindliche Kassenhardware noch auf die serielle Schnittstelle zugreift, müsste ich dafür wohl selbst eine Art Schnittstelle anlegen und ggf. in einer anderen kompatibleren Programmiersprache eine Zwischenlösung entwickeln. Mein Hauptziel liegt hier ohnehin nicht darin jetzt eine schnelle Mark zu verdienen, sondern mir selbst noch einige Sachen beizubringen bzw. was dabei zu lernen. Und wenn dann am Ende noch was dabei für mich rausspringt, dann find ich das wunderbar. 

Mitlerweile habe ich die Datenstruktur der Artikeldatenbank überarbeitet, so dass es dem Programm möglich ist dynamisch neue Einträge selbstständig zu erfassen und einzufügen. Ich werd das Programm zunächst einfach immer weiter entwickeln, weil es mir ungemein Spaß bereitet und ich fast täglich neue Einfälle habe.


----------



## hfj072005 (18. Juli 2016)

TheLax schrieb:


> Ich habe im Bezug auf die Benutzung von Hardware ohnehin mit einigen Schwierigkeiten gerechnet. Bei RFID konnte ich mich etwas intensiver mit den Impmelentierungsoptionen über die Middleware beschäftigen. Leider war es aber nicht möglich Zugang zu Lesegeräten und möglichen Transpondern erhalten. Aus diesem Grund war dieser Teil des Projektes dann auch hauptsächlich auf die theoretischen Aspekte wie Anforderungen der Organisation beschränkt. Das Programm selbst ist allerdings vom Aufbau her so konzipiert, dass die Methoden für den Abruf von Kundendaten so gestaltet sind, dass eine variable Nutzung verschiedener Auto-ID-Systeme möglich wäre. Ich muss zu meiner Verteidigung auch sagen, dass ich Wirtschaftsinformatik B.Sc. studiere und keinen reinen Informatikstudiengang. Da ich während meiner Recherche gemerkt habe, dass viel im Ulauf befindliche Kassenhardware noch auf die serielle Schnittstelle zugreift, müsste ich dafür wohl selbst eine Art Schnittstelle anlegen und ggf. in einer anderen kompatibleren Programmiersprache eine Zwischenlösung entwickeln. Mein Hauptziel liegt hier ohnehin nicht darin jetzt eine schnelle Mark zu verdienen, sondern mir selbst noch einige Sachen beizubringen bzw. was dabei zu lernen. Und wenn dann am Ende noch was dabei für mich rausspringt, dann find ich das wunderbar.
> 
> Mitlerweile habe ich die Datenstruktur der Artikeldatenbank überarbeitet, so dass es dem Programm möglich ist dynamisch neue Einträge selbstständig zu erfassen und einzufügen. Ich werd das Programm zunächst einfach immer weiter entwickeln, weil es mir ungemein Spaß bereitet und ich fast täglich neue Einfälle habe.




Kann man das irgedwo testen?


----------

